# How do you make honey be health



## JOHN HINCHMAN (Feb 28, 2008)

Can you just use 25 drops of wintergreen and one pint raw honey to 1/2 gal sugar water i hear that is good way ?


----------



## jlovell (May 1, 2009)

Use the search function. Look for "honey b healthy recipe" first and then search for "essential oils". Lots of good info. 

Look here: 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230722&highlight=honey+healthy+recipe

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=218469&highlight=honey+healthy+recipe

Also out in the wiki, go look here. You want *option 6.1 General Purpose Essential Oil Mixture*. What you are trying to do is the same thing I just did 4 weeks ago. Mixes up a batch of Generic Honey B Healthy. 

Note that the results of this is the concentrate. You want to mix only a tsp of concentrate per quart of syrup to feed to the bees. I have used this with good success getting the bees to take syrup.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Here is a mixture with thymol but if you just want to make the hbh without it just fore go the thymol and the rest should give you a good hbh substitute. 

2 Quarts of Water
2 Quarts of Sugar
12 drops of thyme oil
28 drops of lemongrass oil
28 drops of spearmint oil
3 teaspoons of Soy Lecithin Granules


----------



## nater37 (Aug 15, 2013)

alpha6 said:


> Here is a mixture with thymol but if you just want to make the hbh without it just fore go the thymol and the rest should give you a good hbh substitute.
> 
> 2 Quarts of Water
> 2 Quarts of Sugar
> ...


How come this mixture is not as thick and milky as hbh?


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

nater37 said:


> How come this mixture is not as thick and milky as hbh?


Because HBH is a commercial product protected by patents. However, the research that resulted in HBH is available online and is where most of the homemade formulas originate from. I've even got one posted on my website that does not require lecithin.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How come this mixture is not as thick and milky as hbh? 

Sodium lauryl sulfate?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Sodium Lauryl sulfate? that is detergent.


Michael Bush said:


> >How come this mixture is not as thick and milky as hbh?
> 
> Sodium lauryl sulfate?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Sodium Lauryl sulfate? that is detergent.

Yes. That is the emulsifying agent used in HBH last I checked.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> >Sodium Lauryl sulfate? that is detergent.
> 
> Yes. That is the emulsifying agent used in HBH last I checked.


Also used in shampoos and garage floor clearers.

YUM!
I want some of that in my honey.


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Don't even feed honey from an unknown source to your bees, unless you enjoy disease. My recipe for honey bee healthy is 1 part honey b healthy to 1 part honey b healthy. Great stuff


----------



## thehackleguy (Jul 29, 2014)

FlowerPlanter said:


> Also used in shampoos and garage floor clearers.
> 
> YUM!
> I want some of that in my honey.


I think you can just add it directly to your honey, no need to feed it to the bees first. :lookout:


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

thehackleguy said:


> I think you can just add it directly to your honey, no need to feed it to the bees first. :lookout:


have you tried washing you hair with honey?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

dsegrest said:


> have you tried washing you hair with honey?


How about washing your honey in shampoo :lpf:


----------

